# 1951 Chevy Pickup Rebuild



## T.fleming (Oct 26, 2009)

My son and I are begining to rebuild a 1951 Chevy 3100 and are starting with the non-existing brakes. After we got the drums off we discovered that someone before us had removed the parking break components from the rear brakes and left only the hydraulic components. Finding all of the needed parking brake items are a challenge. Some are available through our parts house and some at classic parts outlets, but some are not availabe at all. We are wondering what later model chevy brakes were the same as our 3100 or might interchange so we could hit the junk yards.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi T.fleming

Nice little project you got going there, I wish you and your son all the best in it's completion.


The best suggestion I can put forth is to find the service manual or parts catalog for the years that particular truck model was in service. Check out books from haynes, chiltons or mitchell, then use it as a reference for parts that are compatible and are still available through specialty shops. 

Good luck !


----------



## MilesK (May 6, 2010)

I'm looking at the 1947-1959 Chevrolet/GMC Genuine GM and Quality Reproduction Parts Catalog as I type this to ya. One of my Friends hooked me up with the Catalog and I'm currently planning on working on putting together my parts list to replace the entire bed Box for the initial phase of my restoration on my newly acquired 1951.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I imagine that there will be interchange parts around.
They wont necessarily be late model parts, but the junkyard can still possibly be helpful.

Many yards have programs that list which parts are compatible.
(Hopefully of that age)
The yards also have the ability to post a request that other yards will read and respond to if the part is available.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Chevy uses a lot of parts for long periods on different vehicles, don't limit yourself to one type, also check cars of that era, and into the 60's. Some Chevy parts used in the 50's were used up to 76 as far as I know, so maybe, just maybe a brake part for drum brakes might be the same?


----------

